# Biker rund um Landshut



## xp2004 (10. September 2012)

Hi, wohne selber auch in Landshut und wollte mal wissen ob es hier Leute gibt die auch gerne "radeln"


----------



## Hoeze (29. Januar 2013)

Die gibt es mit Sicherheit. Ich gehöre ja auch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustpuppy (4. Februar 2013)

Und hier ist noch einer...


----------



## burn_56k (8. Februar 2013)

Hier ist noch einer aus der Niedermayerstrasse!


----------



## LA-Chiller (15. April 2013)

Auch noch einer - vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ein gemeinsames biken 
Bin momentan gern am Kasernenberg unterwegs...


----------



## burn_56k (15. April 2013)

Ich wäre dabei. Bei dem tollen Wetter !


----------



## LA-Chiller (20. April 2013)

burn_56k schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei. Bei dem tollen Wetter !



Ich bin morgen vorraussichtlich wieder dort oben unterwegs - soll ja nicht regenen und wird bestimmt dreckig nach dem Wetter gestern und heute! 

Also - falls jemand Lust hat - einfach schreiben!


----------



## hasman (20. April 2013)

wenn wetter past werde ich auch am Sonntag kleine Runde dort fahren


----------



## LA-Chiller (21. April 2013)

Bin dann mal unterwegs! 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja...


----------



## hasman (22. April 2013)

Ich bin gestern diese Route gefahren
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=5FD79B0AB4B17D3C63E3CAC045DB107D?fileId=osggvvwuqrntlthq
manche Stelle wirklich schwer zu fahren wegen matsch und kurze Stelle vor Weihbüchl geschoben


----------



## DasAtom (29. Juli 2013)

Bin ab jetzt auch öfters in Landshut unterwegs. 
Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen, für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

